# rtl8192cu (tp-link tl-wn821n) doesn't work in ad-hoc mode

## nickel

Hi everyone!

I bought this usb wifi adapter, b/c i wanted to make an ad-hoc network with my Ipad, so i can watch Bluray (1080p) w/o a problem.

I've got a pci adapter (bcm4327) and it works, but soometimes the image freeze. It is an abg adapter, so  it's not fast enough. The usb one is bgn.

I can set alright the card to ad-hoc:

```

ifconfig wlan0 down

iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc

iwconfig wlan0 essig gentoo channel 11

ifconfig wlan0 10.42.0.1/24
```

the network seems to work

ifconfig wlan0

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.47  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::3a59:f9ff:fe57:3fa2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 38:59:f9:57:3f:a2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3128  bytes 1368236 (1.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 594966

        TX packets 2739  bytes 581324 (567.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 72  bytes 6032 (5.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 72  bytes 6032 (5.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.42.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.42.0.255

        inet6 fe80::fa1a:67ff:fe0d:e5aa  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether f8:1a:67:0d:e5:aa  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 8  bytes 942 (942.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

iwconfig

```
eth0      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"Revtrud-EG"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1F:33:E9:05:18   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=200 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:A7CA-84F2-4888-1839-F75F-D5DD-A6

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=68/70  Signal level=-42 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"gentoo"  

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Cell: EA:CC:8F:7A:00:2A   

          Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on
```

And yes, i tried switching eth0 off and removing the module (or backlisted it) and the same.

No device (ipad, smartphone) can see my network (gentoo).

I searched a lot and i really don't konow what to do.

Am i missing something or the advertised ad-hoc is a big fat lie.

----------

